# Knostrop treatment works, Leeds, September 2015



## Black (Sep 30, 2015)

Knostrop is a sewerage & industrial waste treatment works,
the discharge culvert is 400yds from in (sewer) to out fall which discharges too the Aire.
Theres 4 sections too the culvert 1 100yds, 2 30yds, 3 70yds & 4 200yds
made of a red brick arch with a penstock between sections 1, 2 & 3, 4.

infall 
section 1















section 2






section 3






side pipes




 


section 4









water reflecting









outfall



thanks


----------



## HughieD (Sep 30, 2015)

Extensive coverage there good sir!


----------



## krela (Oct 1, 2015)

I like that, cheers black.


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 1, 2015)

Golly this is some structure! Great shots.


----------

